# What style mask determines how good it stays put



## debodun (Jun 15, 2020)

I've noticed that people that were the accordion style masks often have their noses uncovered. These tend to slip down when people are talking (one contractor I spoke to had his face covered, but as he spoke to me, it slid down with every chin movement). There no metal strip where the bridge of the nose is to keep it in place.



I don't have that problem with my cup style mask. There's a metal strip to pinch over the nose to keep it in place.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2020)

I prefer the style of masks with a stiff, yet flexible metal strip built-in where I can pinch the metal strip to fit and keep the mask secure over the bridge of my nose.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 15, 2020)

My wife made a bunch of the "pleated" masks for us and the others in the family.  They work ok for us, as we are able to just tuck them under our glasses, and that seems to hold them in place.  However, they do tend to fog up the glasses.  The other mask you showed in your OP are the simple "painters masks"...available at most hardware, etc. stores...and they have not been approved for any CV-19 concerns.  I keep some of those in my workshop, and wear one when I'm mowing in excessively dry weather, and they do keep a bunch of the dust out of my nostrils/mouth.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 15, 2020)

It's simple enough to cut a small slit in the top middle of a pleated cloth mask to insert a pipe cleaner into it. This works as well as the bought masks (white/blue ones). We wear glasses, and if we make sure to pinch the metal or pipe cleaner and push the fabric under the rim of our glasses, they no longer fog up. It took us awhile to figure that one out, but it works.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 15, 2020)

I made a couple of these for hubby and myself ,they are a simple pull over the head scarf
I made unlined ones the same a few years ago to wear when out walking in winter ( it’s winter here now )
We wear there’s lined scarfs  when out in public just like a scarf around our necks if people get to close for comfort for me I just pull it up over my nose / mouth it’s made with un woven fabric ,lined with close weave cotton that has a filter type product ironed onto it
I bought flexible type stuff to put in nose bit , but the scarf doesn’t slip down so I haven’t added it yet


----------



## StarSong (Jun 16, 2020)

Pinky said:


> It's simple enough to cut a small slit in the top middle of a pleated cloth mask to insert a pipe cleaner into it. This works as well as the bought masks (white/blue ones). We wear glasses, and if we make sure to pinch the metal or pipe cleaner and push the fabric under the rim of our glasses, they no longer fog up. It took us awhile to figure that one out, but it works.


Wow!  Two GREAT tips.  Hubby wears glasses and complains about the fogging, so I'll pass that one along.  

Some friends made us masks but no pipe cleaners so they gap at the nose. No bueno. I'll try your pipe cleaner trick!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

debodun said:


> I've noticed that people that were the accordion style masks often have their noses uncovered. These tend to slip down when people are talking (one contractor I spoke to had his face covered, but as he spoke to me, it slid down with every chin movement). There no metal strip where the bridge of the nose is to keep it in place.
> 
> View attachment 109736
> 
> ...


These cheap white ones...that little metal piece pops off real easy. Honestly I don't think any of the masks are going to *"stay put."*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

I have this style. It's polyester on the outside with two layers of tightly woven cotton.


----------



## debodun (Jun 16, 2020)

That reminded me of a scene from "A Child's Christmas in Wales".


----------



## debodun (Jun 16, 2020)

Why do people stare at me when I wear my mask in public?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 16, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Wow!  Two GREAT tips.  Hubby wears glasses and complains about the fogging, so I'll pass that one along.
> 
> Some friends made us masks but no pipe cleaners so they gap at the nose. No bueno. I'll try your pipe cleaner trick!


If you have the white ones, you can always remove the metal from them before discarding, and use them in the cloth masks your friends made you.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 16, 2020)

Pinky said:


> If you have the white ones, you can always remove the metal from them before discarding, and use them in the cloth masks your friends made you.


We have two kinds: N95s and also cloth masks that take an insert (double layer filters that we made from HEPA rated vacuum cleaner bags).  Some of the cloth masks don't have pipe cleaner inserts.  I just talked to my daughter - she's got little kids so they're well stocked on pipe cleaners. 

We have formed a supply and grocery cooperative with our kids.  It works out very well for all.


----------

